# traduccion man en español -- Solucionado --

## ppkombo61

Hola:

Intentando traducir man al español he visto que no tengo el pkgbuild en el arbol de portage.

emerge -s man-pages-es

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : man-pages-es ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

ls /usr/portage/app-i18n/ | grep man-pages*

man-pages-da

man-pages-de

man-pages-fr

man-pages-it

man-pages-ja

man-pages-nl

man-pages-pl

man-pages-ro

man-pages-ru

man-pages-zh_CN

Baje  el untimo portage. Lo descomprimi y tampoco estaba.

He intentado buscarlo en http://packages.gentoo.org/ pero no si si el servidor esta caido ya que no puedo acceder a la pagina.

Si alguien puede facilitarme los archivos necesarios se lo agradeceria.

El procesador es de 64 bits.

¿Se olvidaron de añadir el castellamo?

Un saludo.Last edited by ppkombo61 on Fri Oct 19, 2012 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

A mi si me lo encuentra, trata de hacer emerge --sync antes y mira a ver que tienes puesto en make.conf sobre LINGUAS. *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /usr/portage/app-i18n $ cat /etc/make.conf |grep LINGUAS
> 
> LINGUAS="es"

 

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # emerge -s man-pages-es
> 
> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : man-pages-es ]
> ...

 

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por la respuesta.

El arbol esta sincronizado y los archivos de configuracion estan correctos.

De hecho los archivos para instalar man en el resto de los idiomas soportados estan, solo falta el español.

Para comprobar si lo habia borrado accidentalmente baje el ultimo portage, lo descomprimi y tampoco estaba.

----------

## pelelademadera

a mi tampoco me las encuentra....

pero para q queres el man en español?

----------

## ppkombo61

No esta de mas tenerlas en español.

Aunque no esta todo traducido.

Hace tiempo me lo baje de  http://ditec.um.es/~piernas/manpages-es/index.html .Da la impresion de no estar actualizado desde hace tiempo.

Pero me extraña que portage no las incluya.

En fin...prefiero usar mi lengua materna.

Un saludo.

----------

## opotonil

Se decidio que desaparecieran de portage el 09/04/2010 ya que, por desgracia, estaban obsoletas.

Extracto del ChangeLog de sys-apps/man-pages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 09 Apr 2010; Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> man-pages-3.23.ebuild, man-pages-3.24.ebuild:
> 
> app-i18n/man-pages-es will be dropped soon due bug #295188 since provided manpages are old and broken.
> ...

 

Segun el bug #295188 (https://bugs.gentoo.org/295188?id=295188) al estar obsoletas creaban confusion en los usuarios, pues mencionaban opciones que ya no estaban disponibles o tenian un funcionamiento distinto del indicado.

Salu2.

PD: Parece que en 2011 se intento revivir el proyecto sin mucho exito:

        - http://twitter.com/ManpagesEs

        - https://github.com/aztli/ManPages-es

        - http://sourceforge.net/projects/manpageses

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias a opotonil.

Lamentablemente duda resuelta.

Saludos.

----------

